# At last a truly useful shop dog fixture



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I have seen pipe clamp cradles, miter saw stations, and even a kiddy hobby horse but nothing more useful than this


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok… I'll ask before anyone else does… You have plans for that? And are you willing to share? 

Pretty cool little chair!


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I do not have a set of plans. I had been thinking about it for a couple of days when yesterday my dovetail jig slipped and I totally ruined the drawer I was working on. At that point the decision was made to make a place to sit down and think. I really don't draw a lot of plans I'm more of a rough sketch carpenter.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

why do you think you are allowed to sit while you're supposed to be working ???

nice


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I must sit to plan and gramp always said a job well planed is half done and boy do I have a lot of them half done.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't believe I've ever seen an Adorondack Saw Horse before. 

Very Clever.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely cool!


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder which one gets the most use ?

;:


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

The one on the left of course, it doubles as a chair support and a work station therefore it is in nearly constant use.


----------

